# Coleman "Kid's" Lantern With Remote (5310-710K )



## Bmccue1964 (Mar 14, 2003)

*Coleman \"Kid\'s\" Lantern With Remote (5310-710K )*

Has anyone had experience with this light? It looks pretty good and only costs $10.00 from Coleman.Com.

Worse case, I'll butcher the remote for another light!

Model No. 5310-710K Remote Control Lantern Remote control and manual operation 
Auto/Shut-off saves batteries (shuts off after approximately 60 minutes when in the remote control mode) 
Remote control transmitter can be clipped onto the handle 
Four D-Cell battery powered 
Dial switch for manual operation 
Cool to the touch; does not get hot - perfect for kids 
Simple to operate and maintain 
Weather-resistant and floats 
Patent Pending 
$10.00 

[image]http://www.coleman.com/coleman/c4k2k/frame.asp?page_id=1012[/image]


----------



## Empath (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Coleman \"Kid\'s\" Lantern With Remote (5310-710K )*

That one's a tricky link, Brian.






Image courtesy of Coleman®. Visit their site at http://www.coleman.com


----------



## Darkaway (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Coleman*

For that price my guess is that it uses a PR based incan. bulb. It may be a good candidate for a 1w se Luxeon mod.


----------



## Bmccue1964 (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Coleman*

I bought it - $14.95 w/shipping from www.coleman.com.

I have a Coleman lantern/clock combo which uses a incadescent PR type bulb. Also runs on 6 volts. If I don't like this light, I'll remove the "guts" and modify my lantern/clock combo. I've already added a high brightness red LED w/switch on the light for night use. I also use renewals 4xD in the light. 

Since my wife likes to read in bed when we camp, this is a great light. The addition of the LED also make a very nice night-light which will probably run for a month or more!


----------



## James S (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Coleman*

With a lantern with a PR base bulb sticking up the middle it would be perfect for a SE luxeon mod like the EverLED...


----------



## Bmccue1964 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

I received the light. Functions great, kids love it. Remote works from over 100 feet away! Remote is designed so that the push button has a cover which slides over it to prevent inadvertent activation. Light output is good too.
Solid, weather resistant construction. Easy to use controls.


----------



## e=mc² (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Hey Brian, What type of lamp is it. Is it a PR based bulb or a fluorescent? I like James' suggestion as I have two Everleds and will be getting more once they are all caught up with fulfillment issues. This would work great with one if it is indeed a PR (flange) based incan.

Ed.


----------



## Bmccue1964 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

PR flange.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

wow. 10 bucks! The remote circuit is worth that alone! Not a bad lantern either, it even floats! haha.

How big is the receiver circuitry? Anyone look inside yet? Wonder if it will fit into a D sized maag light.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Be WARNED!

I have a Coleman Remote Tent light that probably uses a remote circuit similar to this one. I converted to LED and now the remote isn't 100% reliable. You can always turn on via remote but not always off. If you do try and turn it off, but then give up, it may turn off by itself 20 or 30 seconds later.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

is it because there needs to be more draw on the circiut? it may have a large capacitor or something... would it switch a 5w luxeon or need to use a power transistor to switch the lux? how many watts does that bulb pull?

and also: How big is the receiver circuitry? Wonder if it will fit into a D sized maag light


----------



## txwest (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

I just got the 2 I ordered from Coleman today & am very impressed with the quality construction for the price. They are plastic, but a very strudy material, not the cheap, lightweight stuff you'd expect on $10 lamp with a remote. The bulb holding device is one that requires a notch in the flange to be able to insert it, so the EverLED won't work unless you can change this. The other problem is that the center post is - . It looks like you can take out the plate at the top of the batteries & probably reverse some wires to fix this. But even as it is, with the standard lamp, it looks like it will be a very handy lantern. It comes with a .75a bulb, but I took it out & put in a .5 amp. Still plenty of light, & should run longer. I currently have 3 of the 9000ma D batteries from CCrane. I'll probably break down & get 1 more. Once I hang a glow-ring on the remote, I'll be set. 
PS
The remote doesn't require line-of-sight to the lantern, at least not inside. You can point it in any direction, even at a cloth surface, & it works. Outside at a distance, you may need to point it at the lantern. I even went down the hall & into the far bedroom (60') & it works.


----------



## Elnath (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

I didn't have any problems getting an everled into mine.... That's how I found out the PR holder is reverse polarity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! be careful if you are going to try this, everled's are rather expensive polarity indicators.


----------



## Gene (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

I just received mine in the mail yesterday. Coleman has them back up on their site for $10.00 again. These things are SUPER for only $10.00! I had to justify the, (reasonable), shipping cost so I bought two! 

I had fun scaring my wife last night by secretly using the remote to turn it on. They are a nice handy size and work on 4 D cells as opposed to the 8 cells of the other lights which to me is WAY too many cells. The light output is fine especially when using it outside when it's dark.

As txwest said, the remote works from very FAR away and doesn't need to be pointed at the light to work. I put it on a dresser and then walked far outside and the remote worked through many walls from about 150' away! It is soldily built and has a neat red LED that is lit when it is in remote mode. It also automatically shuts off in an hour if left on in remote mode. 

This thing will be super handy camping or otherwise especially to check out or even scare away those "bumps in the night". I'm serious, this has got to be the greatest bargain and the MOST light I've ever received for $10.00! It's worth three times that! Heck, they even give you a Berkeley mini-clip copy with the remote!

Has anyone tried one of these with an EverLED mod?


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Got one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Probably more accurate to say ORDERED one, er, TWO. Incidentally, check out the clearance section of their website. Some neat lights there, sometimes at terrific prices! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

What kind of runtimes are you folks seeing, and what LED mods have you done to yours? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## bucken (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Just got mine... What a nifty light! Seems an excellent value for the $10 cost. The remote still works from anywhere in the house or garage.

Puts out a decent amount of light, too. But... being a CPF member... Has anyone tried a different bulb to get even more light? If so, please share. What bulb?

Any Luxeon mods yet?


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

*Saaby*, how did you convert to LED? I'm wondering if the converter circuit you may have used is generating some sort of radio frequency interference. This would make sense, because when the light's off the converter's off, hence no RF interference, and the remote works reliably. When the light's on... RF interference! And the remote can't turn the light off reliably. I'd bet that's what is happening to your light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

*Bucken*, me too! Got mine today. Very nice. I'll be thinking about conversion to Luxeon, so maybe we could touch base with one another to compare notes? Let's make a point to be in touch whenever one of us actually gets a Luxeon in place, to share the news. Deal? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ramptapult (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Have had mine on a couple camping trips, this light is very handy. Ive had about 50-60' range w/ my remote while outdoors. Id be very interested in LED mod. Got it here locally at Fred Meyer's for $9.00, WOW!!! Well made. I put it near my tent while I am at the campfire, and click it on when I run over to get more flashlights, or near the stream where I am chillin' my beverages. Looking to get additional one or two, or more if LED/Luxeon modable.


----------



## TOB9595 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Of all the lights I've given Mom and Dad this lantern is the only one that's gotten praise. (well the PL1 also)

I've given M&D a Tigerlight, Arc aaa, spyder, and a modded 2c mag. Among other cool stuff.

My folks went to a cabin in Vermont this past week. They loved the cabin
AND
praised the Coleman lantern w remote and the Pelican L1 that My Dad hangs round his neck.

Go figure.

Now how to mod some of the other colemans I got /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

*All*, I wonder if the remotes are specific to each lantern, or if one remote would turn on ALL the lanterns in the area? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## charliek (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

[ QUOTE ]
*milkyspit said:*
*All*, I wonder if the remotes are specific to each lantern, or if one remote would turn on ALL the lanterns in the area? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

This is a thought I had.... is there a digital signature that is sent like the kind a garage door opener uses, or is it simply a RF signal in a particular frequency? $10 price tag makes me think it may be just an RF signal that lights the lantern....could be as annoying as one of those "Touch lamps" where the area is rich in RF....
I agree with you about the RF interferrence that can be generated by some "Drop-in" LED mods- anything with a switching regulator, or a "step-up" circuit driven by and oscillator *will* generate RFI and would cause problems with the remote operation.


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

I just unpacked my other lantern and tried the remote control thing. Both turned on. Guess that's par for the course, given the low price!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## charliek (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Now I wonder what the frequency is- and how selective it is.... I'd hate to have my lantern being turned on and off by kids playing with walkie talkies at the campground....


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Well, you can always use the workaround of simply turning the lantern ON and OFF without using the "remote" setting. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I have no idea how you'd test for interference. You'd never be sure you'd covered ALL possible conflicts! I suspect that the remote broadcasts some kind of digital code at a particular frequency, and that the code number in particular is specific to these lights. It's just a theory, but if true it would suggest that "accidental" triggering would be highly unlikely.


----------



## charliek (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

I doubt they send a code at all- it's probably just a oddball frequency with a narrow bandbass filter to detect it.
The thing is, to trigger it, sometimes all you need is a second or third harmonic from some other radio device- that's why CB radio used to hit certain channels on TV and not others... harmonics. Geez... we just got pretty far from flashlights eh?


----------



## Bmccue1964 (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

It's 10/18/2003, used Coleman lantern many times over the summer. Still working!


----------



## Gene (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Took mine to the Oregon coast for a 7 day, early Fall camping trip. These things are really great! We played cards and games and other stuff in thick fog and it got wet, wet, WET and it worked great and lit the table up enough to see by! Of course, I did take the remote into the tent with us as it's the most vulnerable part of the light because it's not moisture resistant. It was a pleasure to reach for the remote and push that button and have a nice light outside to take a pi** by! Like I said earlier, this is the best $10.00 I've EVER spent on ANY light!

I also live on the side of a mountain in a VERY rural area and it is DARK here at night! I keep the lantern outside in my carport and if I hear a strange sound as my trash cans getting into, (we have bears, racoons, pumas, you name it here!), I grab the remote, push the button and the lantern comes on and it lights my way outside, not to mention that the instant light scatters whatever's out there!

Without the remote, it would be an average but nice lantern. WITH the remote, it's the best $10.00 I've ever spent on ANY light!


----------



## Saaby (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Whoops...never came back to this thread.

I stuffed a MadMax in mine. I never finished it because I thought there was a lot of space in the case but there wasn't as much as I thought and I ruined the plastic case trying to re-assemble, so it's my expensive, never to be finished tent light. Anyway it could be RF. I stuck a dimmer in too and sometimes you'll hit the remote to turn it off and it sits until you turn the dimmer a little, then it shuts off all by itself. Very odd...


----------



## Bmccue1964 (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Does anyone know how long the thing will stay on "stand-by", waiting for the remote to turn it on?


----------



## Gene (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

I was thinking that same thing myself. Mine's been out in the carport on the "remote" mode with the LED lit for over two weeks now. So far no depletion of batteries and is still lighting up fine.


----------



## Gene (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Is there any direct bulb replacement for these that would give a little more light?


----------



## Justintoxicated (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

I have a similar remote lantern, only it runs on 8 D batteries, and has a secondary yellow LED for a nightlight.

The batteries last forever in this thing, but I love it cause I can take it into the tent and it does not heat up like a propane one.

I guess maybe that would be a good beginner project for me. change the nighlight into the primary light with maybe a 3 watt star? 

I have been using it for years now on camping trips and the batteries are finaly getting weak...I msut have an older model, I don't think Mine floats, but the handle screws apart so I can hang it on the top of the tent. I never use the remote though.


----------



## camplite (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

I got two of these from procura.com @ $8.80 ea and am having trouble with the remotes. Takes numerous clicks to turn either off or on. Then, seems pretty much random when it finally works. Even holding the remote in exact position as turned it on won't turn it back off. What am I doing wrong?????


----------



## TOB9595 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Hi Camplite
I'd check the batt of the remotes.
Other than that you're not doing anything wrong that I can think of.
They're very simple to operate.
If that doesn't cure it then return them.
Tom


----------



## Bmccue1964 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

OK folks, it has been 11.25 years since I posted the first message in this thread regarding this lantern. I just wanted to say I still own it, and use it, and despite the obvious battery changes every now and then, it works GREAT! I was actually checking to see if I could find another one at that great price whne I stumbled onto my own thread about it from 2003!

During a week's long power failure due to an ice storm a few years ago, my elderly parents came and stayed at my house (I have a generator so I also had heat). I set this lantern up between the room they were sleeping in and the bathroom. I did this since I shut down the generator at night. Anyhow, all they needed to do was push the remote and the light provided ample illumination to show them the path to the bathroom from their room. It even lit the bathroom up enough with the door open to eliminate the need for an additional light.

I have given thought to switching out the bulb but never got around to it (and many other things in life). Did anyone ever have success doing this?


----------



## One missed call (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Coleman - UPDATE*

Great story Brian. Funny thing is, I saw this thread and read it from the start at which point I began to look for the lantern (not realizing this thread was 10+ years old!).

Would have looked to have bought one of these ... 




Bmccue1964 said:


> OK folks, it has been 11.25 years since I posted the first message in this thread regarding this lantern. I just wanted to say I still own it, and use it, and despite the obvious battery changes every now and then, it works GREAT! I was actually checking to see if I could find another one at that great price whne I stumbled onto my own thread about it from 2003!
> 
> During a week's long power failure due to an ice storm a few years ago, my elderly parents came and stayed at my house (I have a generator so I also had heat). I set this lantern up between the room they were sleeping in and the bathroom. I did this since I shut down the generator at night. Anyhow, all they needed to do was push the remote and the light provided ample illumination to show them the path to the bathroom from their room. It even lit the bathroom up enough with the door open to eliminate the need for an additional light.
> 
> I have given thought to switching out the bulb but never got around to it (and many other things in life). Did anyone ever have success doing this?


----------

